# Dell Perc H200

## Daivil

Hi everybody

I've just received a Dell PowerEdge R410 server with RAID Controller : PERC H200.

This is a brand new card and I'm unable to install Gentoo Linux on it. Hard disks are not recognized within install-cd environment.

Has anyone ever figured out how to use this controller?

As far as I'm concerned, same result with Debian or FreeBSD :s

Thanks for your help,

Daivil

----------

## geki

howto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/530361

basically, build module mpt2sas for the kernel of the install-cd/dvd, copy on usb-stick, mount and insmod then from console.  :Surprised: 

----------

## Daivil

 *geki wrote:*   

> build module mpt2sas for the kernel of the install-cd/dvd

 

How do you do that?

----------

## Daivil

Up  :Smile: 

----------

## Daivil

Hi,

I managed to build the module on this host :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nx1101 ~ # uname -a
> 
> Linux nx1101 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP Sun Dec 13 21:53:43 CET 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X3220 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

Now, on my new server running install-CD :

 *Quote:*   

> livecd ~ # uname -a
> 
> Linux livecd 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Thu Dec 3 13:03:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5506 @ 2.13GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

When I try to load the module :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> livecd ~ # insmod mpt2sas.ko
> 
> insmod: error inserting 'mpt2sas.ko': -1 Invalid module format

 

Kernel are the same but I cannot load the module...

----------

## geki

after issueing insmod, what does 'dmesg | tail' say?

----------

## Daivil

dmesg is empty :

 *Quote:*   

> livecd ~ # dmesg 
> 
> livecd ~ # 
> 
> 

 

----------

## Daivil

UP ?

----------

## ramirezevanswa

I've just boughta Dell PowerEdge R410 server with RAID Controller.Dell perc h200 is barnd new card.Now a days PERC H800 is now accessible with the new Dell JBODs.The H200 is a newer controller compared to the PERC line.The problem with PERC H200 is lot when installing Ubuntu 9.10 or 8.04.Sometime harddisk is not recognized.

----------

## cach0rr0

out of curiosity, try out sysrescuecd? This may be another case where its tendency to better detect/initialize/load hardware proves helpful. 

truth be told once you've assembled the array, the fact that it's RAID should be totally transparent to the underlying OS. In practice that's not always true. 

be curious to see what this shows

```

find /dev/disk

```

if anything. I remember with the DL38x's we had this issue (this was back in '06 or thereabouts?) as the disks weren't showing up but as /dev/c*something rather than /dev/sd*

anyway, im rambling, and falling asleep. see if sysrescuecd fares any better for you.

----------

## randalla

I'm in the same situation as the OP. I have a R210 that has the PERC H200. The other amd64 servers that I have here are running 2.6.32-gentoo-r7, whereas the livecd has 2.6.31-r10. If I'm going to need to build a kernel module, am I going to need to switch to the same kernel as the livecd? Also, why hasn't the livecd been updated since 4/8/10? I find this situation very frustrating.

Some verbose instructions would be nice. I've never had to do any of this before.

----------

## Daivil

Hi everybody,

I managed to install Gentoo using SysrecueCD on Dell server with H200.

----------

## idella4

randalla,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  The other amd64 servers that I have here are running 2.6.32-gentoo-r7, whereas the livecd has 2.6.31-r10. If I'm going to need to build a kernel module, am I going to need to switch to the same kernel as the livecd
> 
> 

 

I don't see why.  Have you made any attempt?  The kernel module present in 2.6.31-r10 must be present in 2.5.32.

Take the .config from the live-cd kernel config in its /boot, copy to the uppermosr directory in 2.6.32-gentoo-r7, make oldconfig, answer any prompts and voila.

Daivil,

are you all resolved?

----------

## Daivil

 *idella4 wrote:*   

> Daivil,
> 
> are you all resolved?

 

Yes

----------

